

Ask HN: what kind of ideas can get you into YCombinator? - vanwilder77


======
keiferski
YC is more interested in people than ideas, but these might help:

<http://paulgraham.com/startupideas.html>

<http://paulgraham.com/ideas.html>

------
ig1
Ones which solve real pain points.

But it's the wrong question to ask, YC heavily focuses on team over idea, the
idea is a validation of the team as much anything else (i.e is the team smart
and capable of thinking deeply about a space).

~~~
vanwilder77
But does it really matter if my idea is something not specifically SAAS?

~~~
nayefc
No, check out the current W13 batch. Not all are SaaS. Some are hardware. But
they're real products that people want to use, and I'm assuming the founders
are pretty bright and promising.

------
argonaut
The strength of the team matters 5x more than the idea. The evidence for this
is the fact that YC let(s) in teams that have no idea (not sure if they do
this anymore).

That being said, having a "good" idea does help.

